
Learn how to develop canvas scenes using Scrawl-canvas JavaScript library - rikroots
https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/learn
======
rikroots
I'm posting this link not to show off my "awesome JS library" (TM pending),
but rather to invite people to check out the lessons and - if they have time -
offer me feedback on how useful they are.

I find it difficult to judge how much information in a lesson is "too much" or
"not enough". Because I've lived with the code for so long information that
seems obvious to me, and thus not worthy of mentioning in the lesson, may be
vital information to other people. Similarly it's possible that the stuff I'm
trying to hammer home (especially in the first lesson) will bore potential
users who just want to know how to do X/Y/Z with minimal fuss.

Pointers to excellent lessons/tutorials that people have come across when
learning (any sort of) new software would also be very welcome!

